# Zhuan Falun ( Turning The Law Wheel )



## Energygem

Hi all,

I've come across a fascinating book that talks about high level spiritual things from a scientific perspective. This book is intriguing as it talks about many similar things to what people in mystical states mention such as seeing into parallel dimensions and interacting with beings from other worlds etc.

This book is called Zhuan Falun and it is from the Buddha Law School of Cultivation however it is not Buddhism the religion or Daoism the religion, it's something more profound. It seems to me to be more of a spiritual science as many of the terms and concepts in the book are talked about in a scientific down to earth manner instead of flowery mystical prose which I found very refreshing.

Now here is where it gets interesting, this book talks about the following things:


*Other Dimensions* - Levels Of Dimensions spanning into the microcosm and also outwards into the macrocosm

*The Soul* - It talks about people having a Master soul and a subordinate soul which is hidden from you but is at a more advanced level then you, it states some people have more then one Subordinate soul and some are of not of the same sex as you i.e males having a female subordinate soul etc.

*Microcosmic worlds* - This concept was very far out but it talks about there being worlds within you, countless worlds. Similiar to our world with life , water, animals etc. An analogy is zooming an an atom within one of your cells and realizing at that level of magnification it is just like our solar system. Then zooming into a single particle in that world and finding out it too is a vast world, apparently the level it can go onwards like this is beyond imagination.

*Supernatural Abilities* - In the book they mention that everyone has them it is just that they have atrophied. It goes into depth about this topic. Some abilites that are mentioned are precognition, retrocognition and remote vision.

*The 3rd Eye *- Talks about how at the front part of our pineal gland there is a complete structure of an eye there. Modern science calls it a vestigial eye but in the cultivation world they say this eye just naturally exists like that and it can be activated allowing one to pierce through this dimension and see other dimensions. It talks about how there are many levels to this 3rd eye and it goes into great depth about it.

*Thoughts* - This part was amazing. It talks about how a human brain is just a processing plant. How the real you is actually your soul, it's like your whole body and brain is just a vehicle and that the true commands are issued by your master soul, but this master soul is very tiny and it can switch positions while inside you and it can also expand and shrink. It can move from your brain to your heart and to other parts of your body and it is 'he' who calls the shots. Your brain is just the factory which your master soul sends his cosmic commands to which then create the forms of expression and communication we use such as speech, gestures, etc. 



These are just a few things that are covered but there are many many other things which blew my mind when I read it because of how it resonated with some of the mystical experiences people sometimes have, especially the multidimensional nature of reality and how all of them are hidden in our day to day perceptions of the world.

If this sounds interesting to anyone you can grab a copy of the book here:

http://en.falundafa.org/eng/pdf/ZFL2014.pdf


----------



## Energygem

A quick bump for those who might want to check the book out.

Also I found a rather interesting scientific test performed on Falun Dafa practitioners:

Pureinsight - Significant Enhancement of Biological Activity of Cardiac Cells by Falun Dafa (Falun Gong) Meditation Energy


----------

